# 1 lb. LP gas cylinder question



## Caslon (May 15, 2017)

Do they make gas level gauges for portable 1 lb. LP cylinders?  Would they be fairly accurate?


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2017)

Most accurate method is to weigh it.    Gross and net weights should be marked on the cylinder.

I do this all the time with my little, 100 gram iso-butane canisters before heading out into the woods.   If the canister is low on fuel I re-fill it from a larger (cheaper) iso-butane canister using an adapter.  You can do the same with your one pound propane cylinders and save money.


----------



## Caslon (May 15, 2017)

I'm too lazy to do that, but thanks. I'm doubting anyone makes them after Googling for awhile. Still, there ARE a lot of those l lb. cylinders sold. Maybe I could use a regular LP gauge and make note of where the needle is on the gauge when full?


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2017)

These gauges rely on pressure and unless you keep your propane cylinder where the ambient temp is pretty constant you can get inconsistent readings, especially from a tiny one pound cylinder.


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2017)

Are you concerned about running out of fuel in the middle of a cook?


----------



## Caslon (May 15, 2017)

For slow cooking and not having to check the flame, ya. I could start with a new cylinder,  which is what I do.  However, I end up with partially full cylinders lying around.


----------



## Caslon (May 15, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Are you concerned about running out of fuel in the middle of a cook?



I'll save those near empty ones for doing a couple of hamburgers or kabobs.  If a company designed a gauge for just 1 lb. cylinders, I'd be tempted to buy one. It might not be possible for the level gauge to be accurate on such a small container, like you said.  Still tho...they probably could make one designed with 1 lb. LP cylinders in mind.  Yes?


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2017)

If portability is not important, with hose and adapter, you can use a larger propane tank instead.


----------



## Caslon (May 16, 2017)

roadfix said:


> If portability is not important, with hose and adapter, you can use a larger propane tank instead.



That's probably why they don't make such a gauge for 1 lb. cylinders.  I'd just thought I'd ask. I don't BBQ that often and buy 1 lb. cylinders of LP.   I still don't see why they don't make one for $9.99.  

I'd buy one, just out of laziness,  for $9.99.  Buy one get another free, just pay separate shipping and handling. 

There are millions of 1 lb. LP cylinders sold each year.  

Nevermind...hahaha.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 16, 2017)

I use them on the heater for our golf cart in the winter.  If you have an empty one and a full one, it's easy to tell how much you have.  As Roadfix said, use your kitchen scales and you can tell exactly how much you have.


----------



## CraigC (May 16, 2017)

I only use this size cylinder to lite my chimney or jet cooker. Although we have a two burner Coleman stove in our hurricane supplies, we have never used it.


----------

